
The geology and geophysics of Kuiper Belt object (486958) Arrokoth - robin_reala
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/02/12/science.aay3999
======
acvny
Impressive. How much data can be deducted from some pictures. What is it made
of though?

~~~
Sharlin
Porous rock and ice, with mean density less than that of water ice. The exact
density is apparently unknown because of the objects’s asymmetric shape and a
lack of natural satellites.

